# I am soooo grossed out....



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I just watched something happen that has my stomach all nauseous.... Kahlua was squatting to go poo and Socks came running over right as the poo was coming out, she GRABS THE POO out of Kahlua's butt and goes running all around the living room, CHEWING IT! She swallowed it all before hubby could catch her... OMG I am sitting here dry heaving!!!! Do I need to induce vomiting or anything? It was a huge poop.... WHY do dogs eat poop? To make it worse, Bailey was very interested in it and went to get the piece that Socks dropped, I yelled at him and he stopped in his tracks.. but he was going to eat it too!!!! He has never eaten any poo except bunny poo! I might be sick.... ukeright:ukeright:ukeright:

I thought this might be going on, but I was thinking maybe they just didn't poop a whole lot... there is often no poop in the crate in the morning... I suspect they eat it during the night! ukeright:

What do I give them,... banana?? Yuck!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately it's a fact of yucky doggie nature!! LOL!! Sorry Kim . . .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The scientific name for it is coprophagia. Lots of theories on why they do it. For the puppies, it's probably habit. They were probably in that hellhole of a puppy mill and developed the habit there. Better to eat it than to step or sleep in it? 

Some say that crushed pineapple added to the food adds an enzyme that helps discourage poop eating. There's also a commercial product you can get that is a powder called "forbid". 

Good luck! Just keep trying to discourage it. 

Here's a good informative article on it ...

http://home.gci.net/~divs/behavior/coprophagia.html

Brodysmom


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Ewwwwwwww ... blech  there is something you can put on their food to make the poo taste bad so they won't eat it, but I don't know what it is, I'm sure someone else here knows though.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry but that so funny!!!........


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I will be looking for Forbid!!!!!!!!!! It was so gross!

I guess Socks sees Kahlua as a puppy pez dispenser!!!! lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I am laughing my you know what off. Sorry sweetie. This is one of the "con's" of being a multi dog household. It's so gross. It's so disgusting. It makes your stomach turn but they do it. It's very natural for them but I try very hard to discourage it!!! Doesn't Bailey ever eat the cat poop? Mine live for it. I've almost killed every one of mine over it. Thanks honey, you know I'm crabby and I totally needed that laugh!!! Sorry. It will get better.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, how funny and gross at the same time. :lol: I bet that was a riot to watch. Didn't even give her time to finish her business. :lol: I can honestly say that mine do not eat poop. Chance is the only one that has tried it, but he got no no's every time he did. He doesn't do it anymore thank goodness. I think I would puke! :lol: Pineapple juice added to their food is supposed to keep them from doing it. I had to LOL when I read, "what do I do, give them Banana's?" :lol:


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

haha oh i've had to deal with this but with bam eating his OWN poop, i mean he would turn right around and have a snack right there! he grew out of it somewhat but when he poops on the pee pad off schedule (because normally he only poops outside 3 times a day) ive caught him trying to sneak a snack. its definitely disgusting and i'll never understand it but it's very common, and not exactly dangerous to their health. you just don't want them going around a public place eating unknown poop since they can have parasites and what not in them. but their own poop, and ur other dog's poops... well its just gross but not dangerous!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

He knows nothing about cat poop (thankfully), he doesn't ever go into the laundry room, he is terrified of the kitchen alone and to get to the cat box, you have to go through the kitchen.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, good thing its not going to make her sick... it sure about made me sick! What kind of pineapple do I give them? Anything specific to look for, and where can I get Forbid??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just regular ole' pineapple juice added to their food, if they'll eat it. Or you can try just feeding them Pineapple. It's supposed to change the taste of the poo to make it undesirable, as if it isn't already. :lol:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I would try the pineapple too, as suggested. Carrera had a cat poop thing, what cat doesnt bury their poo outside i dont know! - its probably better you didnt catch her, i have had to grab poo out of her mouth way to many times, i think that is even grosser...hope the pineapple or forbid helps!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Thanks, I will be looking for Forbid!!!!!!!!!! It was so gross!
> 
> I guess Socks sees Kahlua as a puppy pez dispenser!!!! lol


HAHA!!! Aww man thats pretty nasty! I wouldn't know what to do if I saw that happen. Utter shock!

Yeah there are definately things you can give them to discourage that habit.. Thankfully Triton has only ever sniffed his own, never tried to see what it tasted like.

You could try a better quality food too, that way there aren't as many "un-used" nutrients left over in the poops that seem appetizing to their little mouths lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't really change the food the girls are on, they aren't mine. They are on Science Diet, Rescues orders. Bailey is on Wellness, as will Kahlua. We have started giving her more Wellness today, now that it looks like she will become ours this Friday! We aren't allowing her to really eat SD crap now. We would do this with Socks, but I am afraid if too little is missing from the SD bag, or if Socks stops eating SD then they will know she wasn't fed it. I just don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i actually gave bam pineapple pieces from the can as a treat - he went NUTS for them and i think it helped a little, he did stop for a while. i have used deter which is another anti poop eating med but it really did not do anything.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am buying a can of pineapple chunks tomorrow... I can't believe how much they want for the FORBID stuff, yikes!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

kim, you can get the forbid at drsfostersmith.com. Those poor babies. i bet part of the habit came from in that horrible place they were in. i wonder if they sometimes didnt have enough food to go around and had to resort to the poo of the ones who did get food. .... enough gloomy thoughts. zoe doesnt go for the poo, not hers or sarah's or the cats. I know cause i found where *the cats have been using my laundry room for a litter box* today! she could easily have eaten a buffet's worth if she wanted and didnt. I probably would have puked if she ever had....i have a VERY weak stomach. (I almost puked in the theatre during the remade version of the texas chainsaw massacre. It was the teeth/brains on the seat....I know, I know, but i wasnt expecting a gore fest, i just like a good scary movie) 

anyway, try the pineapple and if that doesnt work I know that drsfostersmith.com carry the forbid cause i get their catalogs.

btw, the cats are outside cats and my laundry room is outside and doesnt have a door....i am not the world's best housekeeper, but i am not so terrible that i wouldnt notice the cats pooing in my house! lol


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

try adding pumpkin to their diet, it just might help. good luck.....


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that they didn't get much to eat, they are both boney and scrawny! 

YUCK about the cat poo!!!  

I'll try the pineapple and pumpkin! Thanks


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

I admit it. My Zoey came to me as a poop eater. I was beyond horrified. I did the research and felt better learning there's lots of reasons why dogs eat their poop. I tried the pineapple, didn't work. There's a few different formulations of detterents. The two I tried didn't seem to do much.

I resorted to staying alert during potty time. If she went for some doody (either her's or Cha Chi's) I lunged for it and sternly said "NO!". And picking up the poop immediately, obviously. Gradually her nasty habit has declined. She still occasionally tries for it, but it's getting so much better. I'm confident she'll eventually grow completely out of it. 

I hope! Good luck with yours!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie used to eat poo and I am having the same problem with Lola now. She actually turns and watches it coming out and grabs it and eats it up so quick lol it's disgusting. I try not to shout at her because she will think she's doing wrong by going oustide. What I am doing, and I did this with Cookie is just stand by her when she's pooing and lift her away from it when she is done and praise her and take her inside.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never seen mine do this but, that's a good reason NOT to let them lick your face or put their head in your mouth when you yawn. Humans can get very sick from that.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! that is disgusting... o_o; my guy used to eat his own poop and smear it all over the place...pineapples helped him ^_^


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I don't let them lick my face, and NEVER in my mouth! Yuck!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hhahahahahhahah oh im so sorry for laugthing but why does it always happen to you? rofl


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ya know... I've often asked myself that very question! I am just blessed I guess.... LMAO


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

haha well next time get an ugly dog then you wont want to watch hes cuteness - and you will miss the yukkiness lol by the way your new baby gosh shes another cutie you sure know how to pick them


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LOL!!! I think your description grossed me out more. 
Nothing new in my household though. Butter loves Britney's poop.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

chi's R me said:


> I've never seen mine do this but, that's a good reason NOT to let them lick your face or put their head in your mouth when you yawn. Humans can get very sick from that.


nope! even though zoe isnt a poo-eater, (she is actually embarrased about pooing and will glare at you if you even look in her direction when she does poo...'do you MIND!? LOL) I still dont let her lick in our faces. at all.

i agree. poor kim! she gets it all! lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Have to say pineapple worked like a charm for mine. Only problem is it only makes their poops taste inedible not every other dog poop they find on walks!! Its wierd coz Adam and Hannah will ignore 90% of poops but then will find one that apparently tastes of Ben and Jerry's coz the will run around almost fighting over it!!Then I have to try and give them their 'recall and lead on' treat without touching their mouths!!LOL
*shudder*


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I find it baffling that they had to make something to make poop taste *worse.* When Nugget lays down a hot one, the smell alone is enough to put me off my lunch. :tongue:

I guess I'm pretty lucky. As soon as he finishes dropping bombs, he wipes his feet, and gets as far away from it as he can. 

When I bag it up, Nug looks at me the way you'd expect someone to look when they don't understand why you're picking up their doody. :shock:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ewwww gross but your description was kinda funny.
Sooo glad my wee guy doesn't do that, he wants you to look away when hes doing it, has a sniff and runs away from his poop as fast as poss!!


----------

